# Where can I find a guide book???



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a tyco guide book and now I want to find AFX and Tomy guide book. Any idea where I can find them ? do they have it in guide book?? I collected alot of tycos and now I just started collecting tomy, afx and JL cars. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Wes, Don't forget Dan Esposito's Mattel years update.

Robert Budano (Bud's HO) did a Tomy book. They may still be on his website.

Slotcar Johnny did one for vibes through the AFX years. Very hard to find it now.

Bob Beers has a good book out for virtually anything you can think of for Aurora and AFX. Scale Auto has it.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks.. i will check them out. are they worth it? and also what about this guide book on ebay? 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5946085287&rd=1 

Wes


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Haven't seen this version of the graham book yet. Greenberg's Guide To Aurora Slot Cars was also done by Thomas Graham. It was published in 1995. Big on history and lots of pics of accessories and of course cars. It also has some 1/32 stuff and a price guide. The Complete Color Guide to HO Slot Cars is excellent. Pictures of most colors and variations along with some history. The Complete Guide To Collecting Tomy HO Scale Slot Cars has a 3X2 1/2" black and white pic on the page opposite the description. Variations are also listed. The center section is color pics of the cars. No history. 

If you get any one of them and don't like it let me know. Mine are all marked up


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

22tall,

I do have tyco guide book and updates too. Now I did some research to find which book is right for me so thanks for the info I am gonna order bob beers and bud's tomy book. they are perfect for me. All I want is complete info on afx thunderjet not tjet500 but will be in it so no problem and tomy.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The 2003 version of the Aurora Slot cars is basically the same book as the 1995 version. The pictures and print are larger so the book has an extra 32 pages. It is also $10 cheaper than the 95 book.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Wes, you can't go wrong with Bob Beer's book. You're going to find it very interesting. Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't have any idea how many times I sat at night and looked thru Bob Beers book, it is truly amazing and a must have for collectors. shows color pictures of almost every car aurora ever released.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I did buy bob beers book a while ago and I just got budsho tomy guide book and tyco book too. all are the best with good pictures and very informative!

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have both SCJ's and Bob Beer's books, a must have if you're an Aurora/TOMY fan of their lines. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I just stumbled across this- Here's the Tomy Guide from Bud's HO Cars:
http://www.mascr.com/177/1650.htm?315

-Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Slott V said:


> I just stumbled across this- Here's the Tomy Guide from Bud's HO Cars:
> http://www.mascr.com/177/1650.htm?315
> 
> -Scott


I bought mine from Budsho for 10 bucks not 30 bucks from that website. they are always so expensive..

http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/Sec1_May05.htm

you will see it on right side.

Wes


----------

